# Opinions wanted



## SweetDaisy (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey everyone!

I am new to photography and this website but it looks like I will learn a great deal of knowledge from these forums  

I was going to ask if you wouldn't mind looking at my website and giving me some feedback?  I've only been at this a couple months but wanted to see your opinion if I have potential  The website is still being worked on but if you click on portfolio it'll show my photos.

Home

Thank you!!


----------



## SweetDaisy (Jul 17, 2014)

I am not sure that the link went through properly..its sweetdaisyphotography.com


----------



## Designer (Jul 17, 2014)

Your website seems to be fine.  BTW: if you wish to make your link "live" use the tool "Link".


----------



## KmH (Jul 18, 2014)

I recommend you use a darker, higher contrast text color.


----------



## HikinMike (Jul 19, 2014)

Not a big fan of scrolling horizontally to view your whole site. Your site should automatically fit on different browser screens.

Can't read the pink text with gray background. 

I think your portfolio photos are WAY too small.

If you are using your website to get new clients via Google, Bing etc, I suggest you read my 'SEO for the Photographer' in my sig. Right now your home page's title is 'Home'. Nobody is going to search for your site using the keyword 'home'.


----------

